# C-10 practice tests.



## m700 (Dec 7, 2011)

Currently I'm not working so I started studying for C-10. Do you guys know any good practice tests that are close to the real tests? 
I did a search on the net and it seems that pretty much all of them want money for these tests. 

Here are a few that I found;
http://contractorreferral.com/csocalifornia/trades/c10.html

http://www.peerlessinstitute.com/store/shopexd.asp?id=5866

https://stsonline.cslscorp.com/order1.cfm?trade=10

Did any of you used any of this guys?
Thanks,

Christian


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

m700 said:


> Currently I'm not working so I started studying for C-10. Do you guys know any good practice tests that are close to the real tests?
> I did a search on the net and it seems that pretty much all of them want money for these tests.
> 
> Here are a few that I found;
> ...


most of the license schools give you a book with practice questions,
skimmed from the test, and an online console where you practice over
and over till you hit passing....

the test wasn't all that hard, to be honest.... i never even bothered
to open the book of practice questions, just kept slamming the online
thing for a day and a half till my score held steady at 80ish, then went
and took the test.

good luck....


----------



## m700 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, 
I guess that I'll be taking those tests over and over again.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Those online courses are cheap. I am not familiar with how much they teach. The C-10 is 2 parts, trade and law. You should already know trade, so you need to focus on law. I did the classroom study for 8 weeks for around $800. It was well worth it. I finished the test in about an hour. 

I did a quick service call prior to the test working for this contractor making $35.50 and did another service call after the test and I charged $85.00 per hour to the same contractor as a sub.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> Those online courses are cheap. I am not familiar with how much they teach. The C-10 is 2 parts, trade and law. You should already know trade, so you need to focus on law. I did the classroom study for 8 weeks for around $800. It was well worth it. I finished the test in about an hour.
> 
> I did a quick service call prior to the test working for this contractor making $35.50 and did another service call after the test and I charged $85.00 per hour to the same contractor as a sub.


the one i signed up for was i think $550 or $600....
contractors license exam center, inc. 

i bet they are running sales in that industry right now.....
that one up there had an office near me, but they went out
of business a couple years back....


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

You could probably just get the test prep stuff. I cant remember the exact name of the company where I got my test materials (somewhere around Sacto though). It was about $300 for a book and sample tests (paper and cd). I didn't have to take the law portion since I already had my General license. I love how it works though, you take the test on a computer, then they tell you right there if you passed or not. So much better than the old "Scan-Tron" days when you had to wait weeks to find out...


----------



## James Eccles (Nov 21, 2011)

I just passed my C-10 2 to 3 weeks ago and I used the peerless institute books for electrical C-10 and contractors license law and breezed right threw the first time


----------

